# FreeBSD CCTV



## balanga (Nov 7, 2017)

Would it be possible to install FreeBSD on a CCTV system such as this?

Not sure what processor is used or how to find out...


----------



## balanga (Nov 7, 2017)

I forgot to mention that there seem to be quite a range of free CCTV Security Surveillance Software some of which may well work on FreeBSD without too much  porting (possibly....).


----------



## sidetone (Nov 12, 2017)

If it is possible, it would have to be from a component that uses ONVIF, which is a standard for different companies' CCTV components to function together. At the very least, it can't be a component or system that uses proprietary encryption or proprietary physical wiring: a company that does this unlikely writes software to be used on open source operating systems, and they don't use standard wiring, because they want to sell their components exclusively.

As for Swann's products, they are not ONVIF compatible, and only work with their own brand's components/systems.

I don't know how well multimedia/zoneminder works, or if it is capable enough.


----------



## balanga (Nov 13, 2017)

I was just trying to find out what hardware these systems ran on, and whether FreeBSD was available on this hardware...


----------



## sidetone (Nov 13, 2017)

balanga said:


> I was just trying to find out what hardware these systems ran on, and whether FreeBSD was available on this hardware...


Again: If it is to work, it will be by any component (DVR, NVR, camera) that is *ONVIF* compliant. Also, try it on ports/zoneminder.

ONVIF compliant IP cameras, NVRs and DVRs operate on standard ethernet cables, switches and other network components. Any product that uses proprietary cables or encryption will definitely not work with FreeBSD.

Swann products are not ONVIF compliant, so for BSD or Linux, forget that.



So you would get one IP/security camera that says it uses ONVIF, then it would connect to your ethernet card, router or switch connected to your FreeBSD computer. Plug it into the wall, depending on if it has PoE (power over ethernet). Then install and run Zoneminder, then test the program. Test if one ONVIF compliant camera works before spending any more money on more cameras/hardware.


----------

